# Cleaning A 357 686 Plus Revolver



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

my ? is, is it ok to use a steel wire brush on a 357 ss 686's barrel or will it fubar the barrel?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I assume you mean in the bore and not the exterior. :mrgreen:

I'm not sure if my brushes are steel but they are metal and I've had no problem. The owners manual has no cautions regarding the use of a bore brush other than to use one that is properly fitted for your caliber. Most every bore brush I've seen are metal brushes. Use a non-abrasive cloth on the exterior of the firearm. You can locate the owners manual on the internet if you do not have one.

TOF and Baldy should arrive shortly to give you the gospel if you are still concerned.


----------



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> I assume you mean in the bore and not the exterior. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm not sure if my brushes are steel but they are metal and I've had no problem. The owners manual has no cautions regarding the use of a bore brush other than to use one that is properly fitted for your caliber. Most every bore brush I've seen are metal brushes. Use a non-abrasive cloth on the exterior of the firearm. You can locate the owners manual on the internet if you do not have one.
> 
> TOF and Baldy should arrive shortly to give you the gospel if you are still concerned.


cool. yea my brush isn't steel it looks copper are brass in color to me. the reason i ask was i just bought a sig .45acp 220r3 and in the manual it says not to clean the barrel with a steel or copper wire brush because it could scratch the barrel. just wanted to make sure i wasn't killing my 357's barrel..


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hardened steel might scratch soft steel but the typical bore brush is not going to harm your 686. I am sure there must be some steel brushes out there somewhere but all I have ever found or used were of a composition that did not harm my firearms.

Plastic is available if you insist on non metallic but I would visit your local gun shop or Walmart and pick up a couple of their copper colored brushes.

Enjoy your toy.

:smt1099


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I just checked the "Care of the Pistol" section (p.14) in the Sig 220 owners manual and it didn't make any mention about not using a metal brush in the bore. Is there something about the R3 that would make this different?

Here's exactly what it says:

*Barrel and chamber:
Clean the barrel and the chamber from the rear with a quality cleaning solvent,
using a cleaning rod and brush of the correct caliber. Never clean the barrel
from the muzzle end. Wipe the interior and exterior of the barrel free of all
residue. Lightly lubricate the barrel, inside and out, with a quality lubricant
designed for firearms.*

Maybe I'm missing something. You may want to check my source. Here's the link to where I found the manual (2nd one down):

http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/OwnerManual.aspx


----------



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> I just checked the "Care of the Pistol" section (p.14) in the Sig 220 owners manual and it didn't make any mention about not using a metal brush in the bore. Is there something about the R3 that would make this different?
> 
> Here's exactly what it says:
> 
> ...


heres what my manual said on my new sig p220r3.. CAUTION never clean the barrel from the muzzle end: do not use a steel wire brush as it can damage the smooth surface of the barrel. use a suitable cleaning rod and brush of the correct caliber.

solvents can be harmful to the surface of the pistol. read and the manufacturer's warnings before using solvents or cleaners... well my brush isn't steel like i said it looks copper to me. but i'am glad i asked. i guess i read it wrong it didn't say don't use a copper brush just steel. thanks.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting, Blackpowder. I wonder if when they say steel they are referring to any metal brush or if they are specifically referring to a steel alloy. In any event it is kind of an unclear reference. You might check with Sig customer service or post up the question about the R3 in the Sig forum. It just seems odd that for some reason you wouldn't be able to use a metal bore brush on a P220. Especially since the manual I found online does not include that caution.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Certainly they are talking about a brush specifically made of steel. If your bore is soft enough to be scratched by copper it seems like you would have some real problems. :smt102


----------



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

i ask the guy at bass pro shops today and he said they don't even carry a steel bore brush. he was right all i saw on the wall was copper. maybe theres a steel brush out there in the mkt. place. in any event he said he cleans all of his barrels with the copper unit. and he said he has over 100 guns..


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

USAFgsm said:


> Surely they are talking about a brush specifically made of steel. (snip)


Don't call me Shirley.

Unless you're shooting really bad loads or thousands of rounds, you really don't need to use a copper brush very much. Normal cleaning using patches should do it.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> Don't call me Shirley.


What are you talking about?



USAFgsm said:


> Certainly they are talking about a brush specifically made of steel.


:finga:


----------



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

i use the brush every time i shoot the gun. what about some of you other guys?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

blackpowder said:


> i use the brush every time i shoot the gun. what about some of you other guys?


I normally use the brush when I clean my guns, but I'm not working on the bore for an hour and a half either. :mrgreen: I will usually spray CLP in the bore and let soak for an hour or so. Then a couple of passes with the brush is all it takes to clean her out. If I've only had short session patches will do the trick, but I don't really worry about overuse of a copper brush, it's just not an issue that I've ever heard of. Think about the forces, pressure, and heat that your barrel is made to withstand for almost forever. I doubt a massage with a lubed copper brush will harm it.



> Certainly they are talking about a brush specifically made of steel.


*And don't call me Certainly!*


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> *And don't call me Certainly!*


They are certainly talking about a brush made of steel?

Man, I just cant win with you guys


----------



## atbarr (Jun 15, 2008)

USAFgsm said:


> They are certainly talking about a brush made of steel?
> 
> Man, I just cant win with you guys


Steel = bad!
Copper = safe.

Stay Safe,

A.T.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

^ Agreed.


----------



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

talked to sig today. the rep said steel no good. copper all day long.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Two Words

Bore Snake.


----------

